# my dnp cycle with now pic



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

started my correctly dosed dnp about 1 week ago my fat loss peds are:

400mg dnp (200mg pre fastin cardio, 200mg around 4pm)

25mcg t3 (also pre fasting cardio)

4 ephedrine (also pre fasting cardio, not sure on dose bought of my mate i imagine there 8's or 15mg each)

low carb diet 100carbs or less, high protein, and a big glug of flaxseed oil.

do my fasting cardio 200 floors (around 45-55mins) some abs upper crunches, lower leg raises, side obs with dumbells, and light high rep weights just for cal burning purposes just till i feel iv had enough prob around 90-120mins per session x5 per week.

do my wo then wait 1hr then have 150ml pure pressed fruit juice with my 10g superfood xs (MP), 60g protein from whey in water, and a mouthfull of flaxseed oil.

also 1g electrolytes per 500ml water (MP)

not weight yet going to wait till the water from dnp has dropped off once iv finished, then its a lean bulk 

prob got another 2weeks of this, possibly abit longer if i havnt reached my goals which is hopefully to get to 6% bf or to have my whole core showing well.

pre dnp bulked and a little warer bloated i think from test deca lol



2weeks into dnp



3weeks inot dnp



end of cut + 2days carb loading



this is this moring cold straight out of bed, also the tan if the back end on my mt2 wearing off from 2weeks ago last jab got more comintg tho, i was very brown while on it, i never tan dark brown/ginger go red then back white, mt2 is great also lol

also my veins are showing right down my arms now when which used to only be my forearms before i started to cut. so im getting there lol.

only thing i dont like is my legs are very depleted now hope they fill back out ok once i get on my lean bulk .


----------



## iron-train (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, such effects in just a week??

Keep it up mate!!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

cheers mate, hoping to have a massive improvement by the time i finish these lol then its test p, tren a, mast p, eq, winstrol to harden up and fill bk out more veins, mt2 nice tan so its looking hopefull lol


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

great results pal


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

evryone assumes they are holding water on dnp when in fact water retention on it is usually a sign that something else is wrong inside the body somewhere,you should be very flat and soft looking which may misconstrue to you that your holding water when your in fact not.

also the comparison pics dont really tell us much,your flexing your abs in the after pic and your in a vacumed double bi in the before pic,do the same pose in before and after pics to get fair comparison.

also why dont you go brown on mt2?i am pure ginge but i am now very dark golden brown,hair has also undergone the usual change of going from ginger to almost black.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

stone14 said:


> cheers mate, hoping to have a massive improvement by the time i finish these lol then its test p, tren a, mast p, eq, winstrol to harden up and fill bk out more veins, mt2 nice tan so its looking hopefull lol


why all the short esters?why not use the long estered variants,a lot less hassle not having to jab constantly,exactly the same results will be garnered.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Did you just call him a pale cnut in a round about way


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

defo werth a bit sweat on lol, i also let my diet slip on the week end had large doner kebab weap salad chilli fri, chip shop fish n peas sat, and a xtra lardge pix n mix cup full of sweets from wilkinsons, and it seems to have made no effect to my fat loss im still better now than at the wkend :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

stone14 said:


> defo werth a bit sweat on lol, i also let my diet slip on the week end had large doner kebab weap salad chilli fri, chip shop fish n peas sat, and a xtra lardge pix n mix cup full of sweets from wilkinsons, and it seems to have made no effect to my fat loss im still better now than at the wkend :thumb:


i would expect so wether your using dnp or not lol its called dieting and refeeding lol its what you see bbers up and down the country doing every single week dieting for shows,eat clean all week,have binge at weekend,still progress.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

weeman said:


> why all the short esters?why not use the long estered variants,a lot less hassle not having to jab constantly,exactly the same results will be garnered.


i was wanting to run a 6week lean bulk on a ttm blend and short esters to get the results quicker, ive been on test/deca/eq for 12weeks now, the short esters and that ttm blend winstrol etc is just to fill back out and harden up etc to show off my new leaner look for the summer lol then cruise for a while then going to try 6weeks cycle 6week cruises just for a change to my normal cycle running


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

weeman said:


> evryone assumes they are holding water on dnp when in fact water retention on it is usually a sign that something else is wrong inside the body somewhere,you should be very flat and soft looking which may misconstrue to you that your holding water when your in fact not.
> 
> also the comparison pics dont really tell us much,your flexing your abs in the after pic and your in a vacumed double bi in the before pic,do the same pose in before and after pics to get fair comparison.
> 
> also why dont you go brown on mt2?i am pure ginge but i am now very dark golden brown,hair has also undergone the usual change of going from ginger to almost black.


ok will do mate, i did go brown but ran out of mt2 alomst 2weeks ago so im already going lighter again, and i think that pic makes me look lighter than i am, i was facing my window with the sun bleeching in lol.

i only had 1x10mg at the time, also my facial and body hair and its roots are jet black, side of my head hair is gpoing black, ontops still the same i think for now lol, but my leg hair and eybrows look like there going bleech blonde!!

if i had bought 2 vial i could have ran mantainance and be very dark now, i was looking almost black coming of the sunbeds towards the end of loading


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Breda said:


> Did you just call him a pale cnut in a round about way


i was a casper colour lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

puffy nips ..


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

weeman said:


> also the comparison pics dont really tell us much,your flexing your abs in the after pic and your in a vacumed double bi in the before pic,do the same pose in before and after pics to get fair comparison.


i get you mate, still not shown in the pre pic but my abs defo didnt show like that 1week ago, i could see the shape if realy tensing, but now its just a quick squeeze and the upper abs especially are looking deeper. i havnt got the energy to tense hard atm, i defo feel fitter with all the extra cardio just easily drained atm, i no that normal when depeleted and i do look and feel flatter lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ewen said:


> puffy nips ..


lol i always get that abit on test it goes soon as i come off so i never bother with anti-e's for it, they dont look that bad do they, theres hardly owt there! lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

stone14 said:


> lol i always get that abit on test it goes soon as i come off so i never bother with anti-e's for it, they dont look that bad do they, theres hardly owt there! lol


theres more benefits to an anti e other than gyno prevention .

they dont look bad but are puffy .


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ewen said:


> theres more benefits to an anti e other than gyno prevention .


i supose but the slight puffyness while on is all i get realy, i no my levels will be high tho but i dont like taking extra script meds unless i feel i have to.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ewen said:


> they dont look bad but are puffy .


not as bad as fats avi he had up a while ago which isnt him lol so aslong as they dont get like that im fine lol


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

ewen said:


> puffy nips ..


lol cnut, why are you studying his nipples anyway :sneaky2:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Fullhouse said:


> lol cnut, why are you studying his nipples anyway :sneaky2:


 :beer: lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fullhouse said:


> lol cnut, why are you studying his nipples anyway :sneaky2:


reminded me of breast feeding


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ewen said:


> reminded me of breast feeding


so now your :drool: and im :crying:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> theres more benefits to an anti e other than gyno prevention .
> 
> they dont look bad but are puffy .


Rich coming from you mate! IIRC haven't you only just started using them yourself, in you 18month cycle! :lol:


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Duno what all the hate is about in this thread. U lOok fuxking great mate, very clearly much leaner. Hard work and dnp shows. Well done.

Puffy nips...shut up


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks growing lad, iv just done another 200mg pre cardio and 100 floors so all together 80mins cardio up 320floors and another 50mins doing core work etc so had a gud day at the gym today, just having a look in the mirror my surface veins are defo more apparent on my biceps and they defo have a more definitave shape as do my thight altho iv just hammeres them on the stepper lol, also checkn my calves iv never had and shape to them must of always had too much fat at the bottom to see that centre cut up into them but coming up off my heels to squeeze them just now there a nice deep cut up them which iv never had before so that was a nice shock, shame I can't get at an angle to take a pic lol, I'm defo 100% leaner and have more definition, another 2weeks to go and its going well so far  I'm prob going to end up lighter in weight than I'd like but hopefully that will get bk up once I'm bk to eating just going to lean bulk and try not to let my fat go up again too much, my back lucking very flat tho  just gota put up with it a supose till this fats down lol.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

bump

iv uploaded a new pic same post as pre dnp as weeman sugested for a comparion :thumb:

pic is also on op post to compare



this is about 2weeks into my dnp i bought 35 and have 25 left, not been having 400mg ed, depending on the heat some days iv had 200mg and the od day iv mist a dose totally if the sweats have been too much.

iv been stressing over being depleted and looking flat but from this pic i look better than i though tbh lol, defo look alot better than my bulked pic with the extra water and fat lol, so its going well.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

just weight myself there mat so around 10lb, but iv been low carbing so water and gluc depleted aswell, my legs are very depleted i can tell just buy walking around and going upstairs there aching and straining, i will prob gain a few lb once i come off my diet??????

weight pre dnp bounced between 14.9 and 14.11, im 14.1 atm


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

stone14 said:


> bump
> 
> iv uploaded a new pic same post as pre dnp as weeman sugested for a comparion :thumb:
> 
> ...


just went back to your first post to compare and you have put both on there

amazing job mate for 2weeks you looks alot more ripped


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Amazing progress, much easier to see with similiar pics.

Well done!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Mate that is excellent progress,looking much better than 2 weeks ago!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

gduncan said:


> Mate that is excellent progress,looking much better than 2 weeks ago!


thanks mate, those pics were both cold on non-training days so im not pumped. im glad i took that latest pic cause upto now iv felt small and flat, but i dont think its that bad now after taking that pic. starting to see the veins in my thighs and calves more now, not bursting out veins but can start to see them and right down my arms when doing side obs with dbs.

like i say ive got 25x200mg dnp left so around 2-3weeks since im having the odd day off or reduced doses.

defo noticing more fat loss the day after iv binged on carbs than on low carbs, but just thinking about it they, maybe thats cause im depeleted and the carbs binge is filling me out abit....... but defo sweating more with carbs, and alot more tired, so just going to alternate if i feel good for low carbs then when im feeling ruff n low have a carb day.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Jonsey911 said:


> just went back to your first post to compare and you have put both on there
> 
> amazing job mate for 2weeks you looks alot more ripped


thanks mate, this AM fasting cardio is defo helping alot i think and 200mg dnp upon going to bed also.

i dont use my blanket to just a towel ontop of my bed and ly on that to soak up the water coming out of me lol, my pillows are alway damp aswell.

im doing fine on these electrolytes like 1g per 500ml, no problems.......


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Stone what's your opinion on carb intake mate?I've read so many conflicting opinions on various boards it's hard to judge.Some people say high protein,low carbs and low fats,some say 40/40/20,some say high carbs,moderate protein low fat.

For the record i'm not using DNP just interested in your opinion.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

gduncan said:


> Stone what's your opinion on carb intake mate?I've read so many conflicting opinions on various boards it's hard to judge.Some people say high protein,low carbs and low fats,some say 40/40/20,some say high carbs,moderate protein low fat.
> 
> For the record i'm not using DNP just interested in your opinion.


iv been low carbing it high protein and a few couple of flaxseed oil.

AM fasting cardio wait 1hr then have my food.

iv had a couple high carb binge days and the day after i think iv lost more fat, so im now alternating low and high, sticking low some days and binging on what ever i like on other days, when ever i start craving carbs i have them, i defo feel the heat and tiredness more from eating carbs, i was fine yesterday till i ate some cakes then i was falling asleep sweat dripping off me.

i think mod carbs is fine on dnp, defo dont need low carbs if you dont want to run low carb diets. imo keep the protein and good fats going and carbs wise if you crave it then eat it :thumb:

i think low carbs has slowed my fat loss abit, i have a look in the mirror everymoring and think i look alot better if ive had plenty carbs the day before. but i dont no if thats becuase iv been depleted from low carbs and the high carbs is filling my back up or if its actual more fat loss, so that why im alternating low mod and high carb days, iv not got a set plan just staying low carb till i start craving then have a high carb day then back to low again just so im not chewing my arms off lol.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Great changes mate are you still on the 400mg of DNP or have you cut it now to 200mg ?

High carbs = more heat = more fat loss


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

hello mate iv been sticking to 400mg ed but by around day 4 im feeling the heat at night time, i was awake at 2am this moring beacue i was red how and dripping so havnt went to my AM cardio this morn as im shattered, so missed my AM 200mg and will take my night time 200mg tonight, i have another pic i thinks just over 3weeks in i will try and post now to compare again......

also been sticking to AM fasting cardio and waiting 1hourt post training befre food, 200mg dnp,50mcg t3, 5-6ephs pre wo.

and my other 200mg dnp with my night time meal with plenty carbs, and thats defo making a difrence to my abs the day after, im starting to see veins in upper and lower abds now, just fat around my belly button to get rid of lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

around week3+ into diet



do you think im loosing muscle now, i think i am unless its just depleted i will post at my op post also


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Great progress stone. Fvcking hell ita drastic stuff isint it!

How does it make you feel? Boloxed i would imagine?


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Great change mate


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

What dose was you running & for how long?

Great progress.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

first impressive results i've seen,

lots of DNP logs where we never see a pic..

good work


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Cheers guys, I'm coping with it ok only time I feel realy like **** is about 4-5days into 400mg ed then I miss a 200mg dose and I'm fine again, carbs is defo better than low carbs I think, I'm tryoing to keep carbs down but if there there and want them all eat then, last night I had cornbeef stew, the night b4 was spag bol and half a garlic bread roll, the night b4 was chicken casserolle, also had a sun diner yesterday and if anything its all improved my fat loss, iv had a few takeaways and packets of sweets along the way also lol, defo don't need low carbs on dnp if anything carbs improve the fat loss, I started low carb as it was my 1st go at dnp and thought I'd try low carb but the carbs have defo helped.I still wouldn't go crazy on carbs but defo doing fine on mod carbs. And more carbs dose equal more heat and prob why I was up most of the night from being too hot from my dumpings in my stew lol.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Fukc me. I need some of that, if it didn't have such a bad rep I'd be jumping all over it but I'm a bit reserved to do it.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I think low carbs on dnp would be the end of me lol


----------



## danammo (Apr 13, 2010)

Serious weight loss! Insane results!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Sharped: iv been running 400mg ed but missed the odd dose when iv felt its getn a bit much normally around the 4-5day mark, sometimes mist a whole days dose sometimes just the morning dose.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Awesome results buddy, that DNP is some good sh!t !

Is all the bad press really that bad?


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice results how long Do you take it for?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ben dover: no I don't think so, I'm using electrolytes in my drinks to keep hydrated, I no some don't bother, apart from the sweaty nights I'm getn on with it fine, the odd day I feel rundown but not constant everyday, I see no problem running it thru my lean bulk, ime its not as bad as some have said but the sweats are constant lol even shaking my shaker gets me sweatong around my neck forehead n elbows, ithe tiredness felt werse at the start, it just feels normal now iv adjusted to it and used to it.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

After 14 days cycle, I'm taking my last 250mg cap tonight! 

Any idea when I should weigh myself? Some people say carb up after 5 days, can't see the point in weighing myself then, as I'll be full of glycogen. Should've flushed out the water weight by then though..


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Si: I'm prob just over 3weeks in got about 6days left mate, will take another pic once its out my system I'm going to drop t3 from 50mcg to 25mcg once I come off dnp for 2weeks then off t3.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Well dnp has a 36hr half life so its inactive time will be about 7-9days after so I'd carb up thru it and weigh then???


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

great results stone keep it up!


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice log mate. Well done


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

Awesome progress there mate! I've been out of the gym for 6 months and seems like its gonna be a lifetime to get to where you are now. Just ordered some albuterol to strip some fat I've built up, but after reading this i'll defo try DNP in the future


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

what the fuuuuck


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

WELL DECIDED TO COME OFF MY CUT AND RUN MY LEAN BULK (sorry caps) so my last 3week pic is my last pic, very happy with the results 

the 1st few days adjusting to the new heat,sweat tiredness etc was prob the werst part, the t3 and ephs kept my energy up fine so all i felt realy was the sweats, a little uncomfortable and irritated the odd night time in bed but nothing drastic. 400mg is fine i would prob try 600mg in the winter defo not in the summer tho .

going to run t3 for 10days longer at 25mcg then come off for around 3weeks then run dnp 7days on 7 off with t3 2on 2off, to keep the fat down if it creeps up, if not then prob run dnp for 2-3weeks at the end of my lean bulk with t3.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

stone14 said:


> WELL DECIDED TO COME OFF MY CUT AND RUN MY LEAN BULK (sorry caps) so my last 3week pic is my last pic, very happy with the results
> 
> the 1st few days adjusting to the new heat,sweat tiredness etc was prob the werst part, the t3 and ephs kept my energy up fine so all i felt realy was the sweats, a little uncomfortable and irritated the odd night time in bed but nothing drastic. 400mg is fine i would prob try 600mg in the winter defo not in the summer tho .
> 
> going to run t3 for 10days longer at 25mcg then come off for around 3weeks then run dnp 7days on 7 off with t3 2on 2off, to keep the fat down if it creeps up, if not then prob run dnp for 2-3weeks at the end of my lean bulk with t3.


your going to look proper awesome mate after a lean bulk.

i couldnt handle dnp, i lasted 4 days at the most and i kept waking up in the morning with a horrendous sore throat.

good to see what it is capable of, you got excellent results


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> Fukc me. I need some of that, if it didn't have such a bad rep I'd be jumping all over it but I'm a bit reserved to do it.


The bad rep is bollox m8, it works and it works well.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> The bad rep is bollox m8, it works and it works well.


Safer than bags of stims IMO too


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Fatstuff said:


> Safer than bags of stims IMO too


yeh once i got my heart rate up the ephs were giving me palpatiations at some points, so had to drop it abit as it didnt feel nice lol, mainly when i took a deep breath in felt like i could feel my heart touching my lungs lol


----------



## Roniboney (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice results OP.Gonna run this in about a week and a half for 2 12 day cycles.I'd love to get the results you have man.


----------



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

SHREDDED!!!!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

heres my last pic this is after 2days carb loading, also uploaded to my OP for a comparison over the whole cut period with the pics there also


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Super mate!!!!!!

Looking Lean


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Whats your height, weight before and after?

Looking good mate.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

stone14 said:


> heres my last pic this is after 2days carb loading, also uploaded to my OP for a comparison over the whole cut period with the pics there also
> 
> View attachment 86009


Lean and mean. How'd you feel running for 3 weeks?


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

impressive stuff mate, i dont think il ever be ripped:mad: but hey!!! ummm i noticed u said u was runnin test/decca/eq? what dosage were u runnin? i got 10ml of each in the cupboard and 100oxys too! but iv broken my foot so its on hold at mo! also im prob gonna get slated to hell no but what is dnp??


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

WOW, nice results!!! and without sounding like a **** you are looking very good...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Great results mate, am i right in thinking you lasted 4 weeks on DNP? You're a brave man!

Good stuff


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks guys, I was using 500mg test, 400mg deca, 400mg mast e, 500mg eq, ran dnp prob about 3 1/2 weeks mate, also weight was around 14.10lb and dropped around 14lb, starting lean bulk now on 4ml xtreme-lean mech-tech brand and 1g eq with 50mg oral winstrol ed, should be looking sharp in a couple month lol, and prob run more dnp mid cycle to drop some more fat prob 2week cycle.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks guys, I was using 500mg test, 400mg deca, 400mg mast e, 500mg eq, ran dnp prob about 3 1/2 weeks mate, also weight was around 14.10lb and dropped around 14lb, starting lean bulk now on 4ml eod xtreme-lean mech-tech brand and 1g eq with 50mg oral winstrol ed, should be looking sharp in a couple month lol, and prob run more dnp mid cycle to drop some more fat prob 2week cycle.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Dnp is a fat loss god send lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Jux: not to bad tbh and not as bad as its made out to be, the hardest part was adjusting to the heat n sweats in the 1st week after that it just felt normal and I had forgot what it was like to have normal body temp, it just felt normal to me, the 1st day I had my 400mg proper dnp I had had 400mg rbl in the morning and the heat was a bit much to handle, but rbl is defo way underdosed compared to this other stuff I have. Dnp is great I would run it longer but itching to run my lean bulk so taking a break from dnp only for this reason. 600mg would be too much for me I may try it in the winter tho with my heating off, save me some pennies haha.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Is dnp worth doing? How do you know how much to take?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

alan_wilson said:


> Is dnp worth doing? How do you know how much to take?


I think you can see from Stones results that it's worth taking!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry,.i ment health wise.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeh I think its defo werth takeing, I no its classed as a poison but all that means is that there's nothing your body can do to counter-act its effects, so to say its a poison is sort of just adding to the bad reps cause people think if your poisioned you die, best way to judge dose is to run 200mg for 4-5 days and take it from there.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

stone14:3205785 said:


> Yeh I think its defo werth takeing, I no its classed as a poison but all that means is that there's nothing your body can do to counter-act its effects, so to say its a poison is sort of just adding to the bad reps cause people think if your poisioned you die, best way to judge dose is to run 200mg for 4-5 days and take it from there.


Aaah ok, well, your results have looked superb fella!!


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

i may hav to hunt some of that down then! cheers mate


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

that dnp is crazy stuff, might need to try some.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Someone wana guestimate my bf?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

jamster85 said:


> i may hav to hunt some of that down then! cheers mate


Make sure you do your reading up first though. It's cyanide's gentler brother.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Amazing results mate! Looking a lot better tanned as well! lol

How does dnp compare to clen?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

stone14 said:


> Someone wana guestimate my bf?


Lower than 10%? I'm no good with that stuff ... there are 3 levels of bf in my eyes.. ripped/slim/fat .. me being the latter lol.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

J H said:


> Amazing results mate! Looking a lot better tanned as well! lol
> 
> How does dnp compare to clen?


Cheers mate thats the melanotan2 for you  dnp is superior to any fat loss ped imo, clen doesnt come close


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Cheers mate thats the melanotan2 for you  dnp is superior to any fat loss ped imo, clen doesnt come close


Didn't realised that tanning stuff worked so well! lol And really? I've read a lot of reviews about clen and people seem to love it. Is dnp the next step up from clen then? Also you feel many sides from dnp?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

J H said:


> Didn't realised that tanning stuff worked so well! lol And really? I've read a lot of reviews about clen and people seem to love it. Is dnp the next step up from clen then? Also you feel many sides from dnp?


Yeh mt2 tan inj are great highly rate them will have you black in no time if you wanted to lol, also clen is a great fat loss med, dnp isnt the next step its a total difrent league to any other fat loss ped


----------



## buddha (Sep 13, 2010)

stone14 said:


> just weight myself there mat so around 10lb, but iv been low carbing so water and gluc depleted aswell, my legs are very depleted i can tell just buy walking around and going upstairs there aching and straining, i will prob gain a few lb once i come off my diet??????
> 
> weight pre dnp bounced between 14.9 and 14.11, im 14.1 atm


To start off congrats mate! you really look awesome!

I know really a little on DNP and despite the fact that your results have tempted me to use it I am too scary to even think about it.

What I was reading is that you are really busting your a55 off in the gym with also efedrine and some T3 too pre-cardio.

I know DNP is effective but how much do you really think that what you obtained is strictly up to DNP and not the diet+cardio+efedrine? I mean do you think you could not achieve the same results or near them without DNP?

Cheers


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Itchy Nips said:


> your going to look proper awesome mate after a lean bulk.
> 
> i couldnt handle dnp, i lasted 4 days at the most and i kept waking up in the morning with a horrendous sore throat.
> 
> good to see what it is capable of, you got excellent results


Is this a bad side with dnp??

never read bout that before but ive experienced it really bad while on dnp!

****ing awful, kept me awake too!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks mate, well 1st i would have to low carb and with the t3 would risk loosing muscle, dnp isnt muscle wasting and you can eat as normal and still loose fat, also the fact t3 can increase metabolism by upto 13% and dnp upto 50% safely so the numbers say it all, i defo wouldnt have dropped near that amount without dnp


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I lost 9.46lbs on a 14 day DNP cycle. I was hoping for more as I'd read you can burn 1lb of fat a day.

It's made me realise that even at 14 stone, I'm still a fat mess with moobs!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Just started mine today with some crystal (DNP lol).

Getting a bit of a sweat on at the moment  . Hoping to lose about 10lbs at max, anything more would be a bonus.


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Lads is it expensive?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Philly_1 said:


> Lads is it expensive?


The whole cycle can become expensive. I spent around £45 on supplements to take with it.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Where can I get me some!?

I'm around 13%bf I want to get down to 10% :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing progress in 3 weeks!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

cheers mate, since stopping lv gain abit fat back but stil have abs so its all good lol, plus getn ready to bulk so not **** now the winters coming lol


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

did you run the DNP on its own or with some test? thinking of running 200-250mg ed with test?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ran the dnp in the last 3-4 weeks of my test/deca/eq/mast bulk cycle dude


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Could I run this with Anatropin?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Magnum26 said:


> Could I run this with Anatropin?


is this hgh? so many generic hgh names out now but the 'tropin' gives it away lol

you can run dnp with anything lol


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

stone14 said:


> is this hgh? so many generic hgh names out now but the 'tropin' gives it away lol
> 
> you can run dnp with anything lol


No dude it's not a hgh, Anatropin is Gaspari Nutritions test booster, got a bottle at home ready to be used.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

holy fuk


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Magnum26 said:


> No dude it's not a hgh, Anatropin is Gaspari Nutritions test booster, got a bottle at home ready to be used.


ahh right lol, u can run dnp with anything


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Wicked results.

I'm thinking of adding dnp to anavar 100mg x 8 weeks.

Wondering as you can't really workout on it should do it at beginning or end of cycle? Or before I start cycle.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

im a week into dnp, great drug but sweats are a killer especially in work, ive lost 9lb in a week, i also feel depleted which i hate but after reading your posts i dont feel too bad, im running 200mg per day and ive another week left, def gonna use again during my lean bulk, great results too by the way bud, your ripped to fcuk!!!!


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Would love to run DNP but I work in quite a professional environment whereby I don't want to be sweating my tits off all day.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

johnnyg said:


> im a week into dnp, great drug but sweats are a killer especially in work, ive lost 9lb in a week, i also feel depleted which i hate but after reading your posts i dont feel too bad, im running 200mg per day and ive another week left, def gonna use again during my lean bulk, great results too by the way bud, your ripped to fcuk!!!!


yeh my legs were seriously depleated looked like 2 sticks, soon cambe back after carb loading and a couple weeks normal eating and training


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow the DNP worked fantastic, you look great bud (no ****)


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Magnum26 said:


> No dude it's not a hgh, Anatropin is Gaspari Nutritions test booster, got a bottle at home ready to be used.


You will get more of a test boost from watching a porn before the gym than you will from any 'test booster' supplement save your money buy food !!


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

This is unreal!! I noticed the OP ran T3 along with DNP. Is it advisable to run a standard T3 cycle, or just like 25mcg a day which is what appears to be mentioned in this thread


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

You can run a t3 cycle if you wish dude, my t3 use was just the min to replace my own t3 and give me abit more to get over the lathargy caused from dnp and a natty. T3 drop, but you can run 100+mcg if you want also.


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

Ahh I see, did you ren clen as well mate?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

No clen just dnp, t3, and some eph's pre wo.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

First of all congrats to the OP for the constance and hard work.

Second, and that's a reminder for everyone who gets excited to the thought of losing fat fast, this is not granted and requires a great deal of method and willpower. If you can't lose weight without DNP it's not gonna happen with it either.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Great results mate, hats off to you. After seeing those results think I will look more into DNP and T3 for my cut this summer.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Jimboi said:


> Great results mate, hats off to you. After seeing those results think I will look more into DNP and T3 for my cut this summer.


Can't wait to cut this summer lol hope to drop fat %further I'd like to get to 6% and with abit more mass.

Only problem I had was after I cam off the dnp and started my dry aas I was getting a lot of muscle cramps/spasms in my pecs so next time will up the electrolites on dnp as I think I could have been that, I was using 5g MP electrolites per 2ltr water, will go for 10g aslong as there no side effects from over doing electrolite? I'm not sure but will have a quick look into it at some point before the summer.

But still was well werth its use and don't plan on cutting without dnp from now on. Much more effective than a standard cut, halfs the cut time, and no severe calorie decreases to get it. If you can manage a bit heat ok and a little tiredness its a breeze to run.

I couldn't manage weights tho all my dnp run was cardio followde by core exersises, just didn't have the energy to lift weight but that never effected my lbm or strength id gained from my bulk.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice seems pretty straight forward, you do seemed to have kept the mass. How much of a deficit diet wise were you on?

6% would be impressive I'd be happy with 8ish.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Give High5 Zero a go for balancing your electrolytes out. Easy to use and you just drop a tab into some water.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Jimboi said:


> Nice seems pretty straight forward, you do seemed to have kept the mass. How much of a deficit diet wise were you on?
> 
> 6% would be impressive I'd be happy with 8ish.


Started off low carb but found out I lost more fat from eating carbs, kept to a sensible amount of cals but if I cravesd something I ate it.

I would have a takeaway chinese, pizza, or a full dinner at about 8pm with my night time 200mg dose and still had noticable fat loss in the mirror the morning after. So started to have a big meal everynight with my dnp worked great. Soon as my abs were all showing it was quite shocking every morning seeing such a big difrence 1 day was making. I only cam off dnp because it was my 1st cycle and was worried I was loosing muscle since I lookd very depeleted, but 2days carb load I blew right up and I could see I'd lost no muscle.

Most of my cardio was on the step climber and my legs were like pins till I carb loaded and there blew back up to full size after a few days.

I had the step climber soaking like lookd like I had a rain cloud pouring down above my head. I picked the step climber because it was easier to keep my cv constant, can't stand treadmills or ex-bikes, a cross trainer felt like harder work and fatigued me faster also boring, but I could manage a step climber fine, I was doing 200floors in 45mins on a good day 55mins on a bad tired day. Then core exersises, then sun bed then home.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

did u do this without gear mate??


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Little_Jay said:


> did u do this without gear mate??


No I was on test/deca/eq I ran the snp on the last 3-4 weeks of my bulk aas, bulkd for about 10weeks and continued my aas on but with dnp also for 3-4weeks after that,

Then ran dry aas for 6weeks to harden up and fill bk out. Got me in the best shape iv been in so hope to be better again this summer.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

stone14 said:


> started my correctly dosed dnp about 1 week ago my fat loss peds are:
> 
> 400mg dnp (200mg pre fastin cardio, 200mg around 4pm)
> 
> ...


Phwoooorrrrr!!

Impressive man!


----------



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

Mate, quality results, tbh your size, build is what I am working towards. :thumb:


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Good job stone, looking great! :rockon:


----------

